# Which of these would you feed if you had to?



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay so my little sister is going through some hard times right now. She was just laid off and needs to find something cheap to feed. She has been feeding a rotation diet of Orijen, Wellness, Natural Balance, and a few other good quality foods. She is hurting pretty bad at the moment for money and needs to find a cheap but okay food to feed until she can get another job. She owns 4 dogs. A 120 pound mystery breed, a 80 pix X rottie mix, a 75 pound GSD, and a 40 pound puppy GSD.


What are your opinions of:

Sportmix Wholesomes Dog Food- They are 3.5 to 4 star rated on DFA and she can get it locally for $30 for 40 pounds.

She can also find all the Purina and Purina Pro plan foods. Pro Plan Select is 3 star rated on DFA.

Diamond Naturals- 3.5 to 5 stars on DFA. (40 pounds for $30.)

What would you feed if you were really hurting for money? 

ETA: And is it okay for a 6 month old puppy to go onto a food rated for just adult dogs?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have fed several bags of the Sportmix Wholesome chicken and rice and quite like it. While not as good of ingredients, the regular sportmix is even cheaper and comes from the same manufacturer (Midwestern Pet Foods)

For a higher calorie food, the Realtree food at TSC is high protain, high fat and reasonably priced when i bought it, seems prices vary a lot though-- I paid $30 for 33 lbs at TSC where it is currently listed on sale at $25 but online sales sites and truvalue hardware and such list is at about $55 which is a big difference of course.

The dogs did well on the Diamond Naturals, I used the extreme athlete formula for a few bags but I generally avoid Diamond if there is an equally suitable food available.

And yes, I think its okay for 6 month old puppy to eat adult food. The nutrient profiles tend to be exceedingly similar within most brands anyway.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I never tried sportmix so prob the Diamond naturals,although I have to say for a diamond food I think TOTW has a better formula but is about $5 more. Also you can look into Canadae all life stages(4-star) another diamond food but can be for pups and I think my dog did well on it.

Kibble like Victor is a possibility but only if you have a store that carries it and can be even hard to find online(why I don't use it),but if you can find it I would get it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried the Sportmix Wholesomes and it really is a decent food. I'd probably go with that, of those choices. I've also used Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete with good results, if something higher calorie/fat is needed.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

May I suggest Pure Balance from Walmart? I've always been really impressed with the quality for a Walmart brand.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Adding other suggestions as I don't have experience with the brands listed.

Kirkland Brand can be found at Costco and was what Cupcake was on as a puppy.

Abound can be found at Kroger (and sister companies I would assume) and is what we currently feed our dogs (employee discount) but they do well on it. 

Both brands listed have All-life-stages and we haven't had issues with either.

EDIT:

Checked on dogfoodadvisor. Kirkland is a Diamond brand so if you don't like Diamond that is out. But they range from 3-4.5 stars depending on the line.

Abound gets 3.5 stars.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Diamond Naturals. I've used their chicken and extreme athlete formulas. I prefer the Extreme Athlete since it has more protein and fat. The dogs did better on it, shed less, has nicer coats, and had smaller craps than on the regular chicken. It has more calories per cup so you feed a bit less of it too.
Out of all the kibbles I have tried, some of them supposed "high-quality" brands, the "low quality" Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete has by far given the best results. Generally I am not a fan of Diamond due to their recall history and lack of good customer service, but I do like their kibbles... I also like Taste of the Wild's High Prairie and Wetlands formulas.

Anywho, it's fine for a pup to switch to adult food. I've never fed puppy food and never had a problem with that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, yeah, if she has a Costco membership, Kirkland/Nature's Domain are decent, if she doesn't feel like she needs to avoid Diamond brands. My dogs have mostly been on Kirkland for a year or so and are doing well.


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

There's also Hi-Tek Naturals, $30 for 40lbs
http://www.chewy.com/dog/hi-tek-naturals-chicken-meal-rice/dp/57261


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> I never tried sportmix so prob the Diamond naturals,although I have to say for a diamond food I think TOTW has a better formula but is about $5 more. Also you can look into Canadae all life stages(4-star) another diamond food but can be for pups and I think my dog did well on it.
> 
> Kibble like Victor is a possibility but only if you have a store that carries it and can be even hard to find online(why I don't use it),but if you can find it I would get it.


ToTW at Tractor Supply is $48 for 30 lbs or $1.60/lb
Diamond Naturals is $30 for 40 lbs or $0.75/lb

Pretty big difference if money is tight. I agree that ToTW has a bit better ingredients but unless the dog has a grain allergy, since they are from the same manufacturer, I wouldn't think the price worth it.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Shell said:


> ToTW at Tractor Supply is $48 for 30 lbs or $1.60/lb
> Diamond Naturals is $30 for 40 lbs or $0.75/lb
> 
> Pretty big difference if money is tight. I agree that ToTW has a bit better ingredients but unless the dog has a grain allergy, since they are from the same manufacturer, I wouldn't think the price worth it.


I think I saw it for that cheap before but I don't know,usually I see it for $40-$48 for a 30lb bag depending on location. I also thought Diamond Naturals was more than that. Oh well,never mind.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

If money was an issue, I'd look at Dr Tims, Victor & Hi Tek Naturals.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! We both really appreciate it! 



Shell said:


> I have fed several bags of the Sportmix Wholesome chicken and rice and quite like it. While not as good of ingredients, the regular sportmix is even cheaper and comes from the same manufacturer (Midwestern Pet Foods)
> 
> For a higher calorie food, the Realtree food at TSC is high protain, high fat and reasonably priced when i bought it, seems prices vary a lot though-- I paid $30 for 33 lbs at TSC where it is currently listed on sale at $25 but online sales sites and truvalue hardware and such list is at about $55 which is a big difference of course.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will have her look into both the Sportmix Wholesomes and the Sportmix Premium foods. The Realtree might come in handy for her two GSD's they tend to have a hard time keeping weight on. 

She did say she would rather avoid Diamond so we will see about the Diamond Naturals.



Kayota said:


> May I suggest Pure Balance from Walmart? I've always been really impressed with the quality for a Walmart brand.


Of course any suggestions as welcome! I will have her look into it!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Probably Diamond Naturals. I knew a lot of people from working at a pet store that fed this, and their dogs did very well overall.

Really, all of those options are decent. If money is tight, I would probably feed the one that's least expensive and most accessible, and see how the dog does on it.


----------



## Sstoudt (Apr 21, 2020)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Adding other suggestions as I don't have experience with the brands listed.
> 
> Kirkland Brand can be found at Costco and was what Cupcake was on as a puppy.
> 
> ...


DFA IS run by a retired dentist with 0 education or experience in veterinary nutrition. He gets paid by clicks on his website. Bad advice


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Second old thread you've dug up.


----------

